# Funkbissanzeiger



## erich17 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

da ich eigentlich fast nur im Raubfischforum zu finden bin , möchte ich hier meine Frage stellen, da mein Thema ja das Karpfenangeln betrifft.

Ich möchte jetzt etwas mehr auf Karpfen angeln und suche nun ein 4er Set Funkbissnazeiger.

Delkim , FOX , Carpsounder scheiden einfach auf Grund des unverschämt hohen Preises aus.

Ich habe mir als maximales Ziel 180,-€ gesteckt.

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen.

Und um Diskussinen zu vermeiden : Es muss ein 4er Funk-Set sein.

Erich17


----------



## bennie (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Askon Extreme Set plus einen dazu kaufen 

Kostet dich so 130.- plus Versandkosten bei Askari.


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

ja das ist echt gut hat n angelkollege, nur stellt sich die frage bei dem ob man die mit versch. quarzen bekommt, damit nicht die frequenzen von anderen sich mit seiner überschneiden...hat da vllt. jmd. nen plan???


----------



## Petri (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo!

Also dazu muß ich glatt mal ne allgemeine Frage stellen.. wozu??? ist zwar ganz toll wenn man sagen kann, man hat funkbissanzeiger, aber braucht man die wirklich? wer nachts angelt ist doch eh immer in alarmbereitschaft. das kleinste piepen meiner bissanzeiger reicht und ich sitze senkrecht auf der liege. der hohe, schrille ton ist doch locker auf 20 meter zu hören und sicher auch noch auf 50 meter. also wirklich notwendig sind funkboxen wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

was ist denn schon bitte notwendig??? jetzt mal ehrlich....


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Carsten,

Schon mal mehrere Tag am Stück geangelt? Tage mit Regenwetter u. Gewitter? Im Zelt o. Auto gesessen und vor lauter Regenprasseln und Windrauschen nichts anderes gehört?
Außerdem muß ja nicht die ganze angelnde Nachbarschaft am Gewässer mitbekommen was an meiner Angelstelle los ist. Also Ton am BA auf leise und die Funke am Ohr............................ Außerdem reicht nachts im Zelt ein Blick und ich weiß an welcher Angel es piept und was für ein Biß das gerade ist.


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

ohne sich beim raurennen die beine im kabel zu verknoten und die kompletten aufbauten umzureißen....hätte auch nur ungern n kabel am handy


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Gunnar N.@ sehe ich auch so

ich stelle meine bissanzeiger auch immer leise soll ja nicht jeder mit beckomen  sonst  ist irgend wan mal der top platzt weg,

wen ich an der autobahn fische ist der lärm extrem und da ist ein funk sehr hilfreich.#

und wer mag es schon bei nacht bemerkt zu werden von einem sehr lauten dauer ton .


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

von der warte hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet, leuchtet aber ein...

unliebsame gäste die um den halben see rennen um meinen físch zu sehen kann ich auch überhaupt nich gebrauchen...

vor allem wenn die schneeeeeell rennen um ja alle kommenden fische zu verscheuchen...

mfg chris


----------



## cipro2003 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

MAsterbaits hat auch ein super Set am Markt,konnte es für 100€ bei Ebay schnappen!Bisher Top!Gruß Frank:m


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

hat jmd. denn ne ahnung wie das mit verschiedenen frequenzen bei den Funkbissanzeigern ausschaut??..

mfg chris


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Bei den Teureren BA's hat mann die Möglichkeit der Frequenseinstellung. Bei den preisgünstigen Modellen kann es passieren das der Biß deines Nachbarn bei dir angezeigt wird.(wenn beide den selben Hersteller haben)
Erlebt hab ich das allerdings erst einmal. Da hatte 2 Mann das System von Balzer.


----------



## Franzi` (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Nicht nur bei preisgünstigen Geräten kann das passieren. Bei mir im Verein verwenden einige das Fox TXR Plus System und auch die haben Probleme mit den Frequenzen.

Gruß Franzi


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

mhh das ist aber DOOF...

vll. funzt das ja mit modellbauquarzen aus ner funke und dem empfänger....grübel grübel....


----------



## erich17 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Möchte das Thema nochmals hochschieben.
Es existieren ja bereits ein paar Threads dazu.
Ich habe mich nun intensiv über diese "Dinger" erkundigt.

Für meine Preisklasse ( bis max.150 ,-€ für 4 BA incl Empfänger)
kommen nur 2 in Frage :

B.Richi Falcon oder

Askon Extreme Kit von Askari.

Letzterer ist derzeit im Angebot ( 3 + Empfänger ) für 99,95€ 

mit 5 Jahren Vollgarantie !!!!

Ein weiterer BA kostet 52,95 € . So gesehen ist das Set ja ein Superschnäppchen.

Denke das ist ein Wort und werde mich daher für die Askon entscheiden.

Sobald ich sie ausgiebig getestet habe werde ich hier berichten.

Erich#17


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Das einzige was mich an den Askon Piepern richtig stört ist die fehlende Fallbissanzeige.


----------



## Natureus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@ Bennie!

Warum? Laufen die nicht rückwärts? Normal reicht doch ein Swinger oder ein Gewicht, welches in die Schnur eingehängt wird. Das schaffen sogar meine billigen Balzeranzeiger!

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Ronen (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Das einzige was mich an den Askon Piepern richtig stört ist die fehlende Fallbissanzeige.



Da geb ich Dir recht!!!

Und was mich generell stört, ist dass es keine .... wie nenn ich es mal..... "Empfangsanzeige" gibt. Einfach nen Lämpchen oder sowas welches anzeigt ob der Empfänger ne Verbindung zum Sender hat! Weiss nicht, ob teurere Bissis sowas haben...aber des wär generell ne gute Sache um sicher zu gehen, dass der empfänger auch Ton gibt wenn wat beisst!

Und die Stellrädchen an den Askons könnten bissl Fingergerechter sein. Mit nassen oder eiskalten Fingern bekommste die Rädchen kaum bewegt!

Ansonsten TOP PIEPER für kleines Geld!


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Natureus schrieb:


> @ Bennie!
> 
> Warum? Laufen die nicht rückwärts? Normal reicht doch ein Swinger oder ein Gewicht, welches in die Schnur eingehängt wird. Das schaffen sogar meine billigen Balzeranzeiger!
> 
> Gruß Natureus



Ein guter Bissanzeiger zeigt dir durch ein spezielles Doppelpiep (Hoch-Tief) o.ä. an wenn es zum Fallbiss kommt... dann weißt du sofort was Sache ist.

Wenn ich schon ein Haufen Kohle für neue Pieper ausgebe müssen sie das einfach haben. Da verzichte ich auch lieber auf Funk denn dann wirds richtig teuer.

Piepen können sie alle.


----------



## slowhand (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Gemeint sind ja die Askon RXT digital, oder? Kann in der Beschreibung bei Askari nix finden, wie es mit der Wasserdichtigkeit aussieht. Kennt jemand die IP-Klasse? Ansonsten scheint der Preis von 99,- Euro echt fair zu sein. Einzeln würde man für die 3 BAs und die Box + Tasche lang über 200,- zahlen... Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, daß der gute Herr Brüggemann so'nen BA für höchstens 10,- Euro/Stk. in China fertigen läßt, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Ronen (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Gemeint sind ja die Askon RXT digital, oder?




gemeint ist >>> DIESES <<< Set!

Bezüglich der Wasserdichtheit gabs bisher bei mir keine Probleme.... auch trotz ordentlichen Regengüssen!


----------



## Natureus (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@slowhand

Siehe hier klick

Würde ihn zwar nicht unbedingt baden, aber die Dinger haben sich bewährt, In meinem Bekanntenkreis finden die Bissis auch Verwendung und ich muss sagen, dass es echt geile Dinger sind, vor allem für die Knete.

Hätte ich nen Hunni über, ich würd sie sofort kaufen!

@ Benni

Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber lebenswichtig ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht!

Gruß Natureus


----------



## slowhand (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@ronen + natureus

Besten Dank für den Link, sehr hilfreich. Scheinen ja wirklich was zu taugen, obwohl man sonst immer nur Schlechtes von den Askari-Eigenmarken hört.
Aber es gibt immer Ausnahmen...


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Natureus schrieb:


> @ Benni
> 
> Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber lebenswichtig ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht!
> 
> Gruß Natureus



Mir wärs wichtiger als Funk nur leider sind die Cs5 empfindlich teuer  Ebenso die EOS


----------



## frogmaster (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@Erich#17

Der einzelne RXT kostet zur Zeit auch nur 29,99...
Somit hättest Du ein 4er Set für 128,99 + Versand....

Gruss
Gregor


----------



## shadowof (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



slowhand schrieb:


> @ronen + natureus
> 
> Besten Dank für den Link, sehr hilfreich. Scheinen ja wirklich was zu taugen, obwohl man sonst immer nur Schlechtes von den Askari-Eigenmarken hört.
> Aber es gibt immer Ausnahmen...


 

Will zwar hier nix schlecht machen,aber ich würde raten Finger weg von den Dingern!!Ein Freund von mit hat die sich geholt,nach 2 Wochen ging der Funkempfänger schon nicht mehr und nach 3 Wochen konnte man die Sensibilität nicht mehr regeln,würde also abraten!
Schau mal unter masterbaits.de die hab ich mir geholt und vollstens zufrieden#h oder auch bei ebay gibbet die gleichen nur von b.richi oder so,auch tauglich


----------



## Natureus (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@shadowof

Sicher sind es nicht die besten, aber was will man für die Knete erwarten? Für den Preis sind sie unschlagbar, das steht fest.

Was dein Kumpel anbelangt würde ich sagen, dass er ein wenig Pech gehabt hat, aber ich kenne mindestens 3 Leute, die diese Bissis verwenden und das schon über nen längeren Zeitraum. Bei keinem traten bisher Probleme irgendeiner Art auf!

Zum Glück haben die Dinger ja 5 Jahre Garantie, also ab damit zum Händler und fertig 

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Ronen (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Ein Freund von mit hat die sich geholt,nach 2 Wochen ging der Funkempfänger schon nicht mehr und nach 3 Wochen konnte man die Sensibilität nicht mehr regeln,würde also abraten!



wegen eines einzelfalles die Qualität eines Produktes zu bemängeln halte ich für oberflächlich!

Viel Spass mit Deinen masterbaits.de Piepern...... ich werde weiterhin Freude an meinem Askon Set haben!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## shadowof (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

na klar ist schon passiert,er hat sich die auch nicht mehr wieder geholt!
wie gesagt,wollte auch nur von meinen erfahrungen mit berichten


@Natureus unschlagbar in der Preisklasse sind se nicht,gibt auch noch andere taugliche Sachen in der Preisklasse
zb.http://cgi.ebay.de/B-Richi-Falcon-S...4QQihZ007QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

@Ronen,die hab ich schon gehabt :vik:


----------



## Natureus (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@shadow

Ist doch völlig in Ordnung, wenn du deine Erfahrungen hier schilderst, dafür ist das Forum ja da! 

Die Falcons sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, kenne aber niemanden der sie fischt, geschweige denn habe ich sie mal live gesehen.

Kosten allerdings auch ca 150€ und sind somit 1,5x teurer, aber die sollen durchaus taugen die Bissis!

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Morsche!

Thema akustische Fallbissunterscheidung: Yooaah, so schlecht ist das wirklich nicht, das muss ich auch sagen. 
Ich hatte dieses Feature ja an meinen CSF1-Bissanzeigern, der Receiver wiederrum hat nach der Funkübertragung nicht unterschieden, ob Fallbiss oder Run. Bei entsprechend laut eingestellten Bissanzeigern konnte man aber an der Tonfolge der Bissanzeiger hören, ob der Fisch auf einen zuschwimmt - was bei den meisten Aufbausituationen  Brassen waren :q - oder ob der Fisch flüchtet.

Meine Delkim TXi Plus haben dieses Feature bauartbedingt nicht, hier wird ja kein Rädchen in Bewegung gesetzt, sondern die Vibration durch die ablaufende Schnur gemessen. Irgendwie hätt ich die Fallbissunterscheidung aber schon gern, zumal der Delkim wohl die leistungsfähigste Funkanlage hat und diese Informationen auch an den Receiver übertragen würde.


----------



## shadowof (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Natureus schrieb:


> @shadow
> 
> Ist doch völlig in Ordnung, wenn du deine Erfahrungen hier schilderst, dafür ist das Forum ja da!
> 
> ...


 

naja hier gibbet sie nur für 119,00http://www.masterbaits.de/index.php?module=shop&categ=98&parent=68&navop=68

ich hab sie vor 6 wochen für 99,00 geholt!Pelzer hat se auch und en kumpel hat diese für 139,00 geholt,nur weil halt perlzer drauf steht#q


----------



## bennie (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Zum Thema Fallbiss: Wer nachts in seinem Schlafsack liegt und dann ein kurzes Piep hört wüsste schon gerne ob da gerade eine Brasse den Köder kurz angeruckt hat oder ob der Swinger gerade runtergesaust ist. Gut, Brassen verursachen oft Fallbisse aber ich hab schon gern die Gewissheit bevor ich aufstehe.

Zum Thema Mängel bei Askon: Askari ist super kulant und gibt euch 5 Jahre Garantie. Solange die Dinger nicht bei jedem Wehwechen ins Gras beißen ist das doch voll ok.


----------



## erich17 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Interessante Berichte .

Ich habe auch wo anders im einem Forum sehr negatives über die B.Richi Falcons gehört und auch über die Pelzer.

Ich habe mir erst ein B.Richi Bivvy-Dome gekauft und gleich beim ersten mal aufstellen ist die, meines Erachtens viel zu lange Mittelstange, gleich mal gebrochen. Den Händler informiert und der hat an B.Richi meine Fotos weitergeleitet - Antwort so gut wie "Selbst Schuld" keine Mittelstange lieferbar -SUPER sag ich da nur !! Echt toller Service. Bei einem Bivvy für 150,-€ hätte ich mehr erwartet . Somit kaufe ich mir mal keine B.Richi Produkte mehr.

Meine Entscheidung gefallen . Es werden die Askon.
5 Jahre Vollgarantie ist ein Wort.

Bezüglich Fallbiss möchte ich noch sagen, dass das bei mir keine Rolle spielt. Ich fische auf Karpfen in über 100m Entfernung , habe Selbsthackmontage nach 5 bis 10cm - denn ein Anhieb kommt bei dieser Entfernung eh keiner mehr durch. Somit ist es egal in welche Richtuing der Fisch schwimmt , wenn er meinen Köder aufnimmt und nur den Kopf 5cm nach links oder rechts bewegt , müsste er schon hängen.

Erich17


----------



## Ronen (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Meine Entscheidung gefallen . Es werden die Askon.
> 5 Jahre Vollgarantie ist ein Wort.



ist ne gute Wahl!!!

aber mal so allgemein gefragt..... die von mir bereits angesprochene "verbindungsanzeige" oder wie auch immer man des nenne kann ( beispielsweise ne kontrolleuchte am Empfänger welche anzeigt, dass die Verbindung mit den Bissanzeigern besteht..oder auch nicht ) ..... gibt es sowas bei den teureren Modellen oder ist das technisch nicht möglich???

Gruss Ronen


----------



## erich17 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@Ronan

Ist zwar jetzt keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber ich verstehe den Sinn einer solchen "Verbindungs-Diode" oder "Verbindungsanzeige" nicht.
Wenn ich meine BA aufbaue und meine Ruten alle fertig mache , lege ich sie sowieso afus Pod , und da sehe ich doch sofort ob a) der BA funktioiert und b) ob der Empfänger was anzeigt.

Also weiss ich doch ob der BA und der Empfänger eingeschaltet ist oder nicht?

Erich17


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Ist zwar jetzt keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber ich verstehe den Sinn einer solchen "Verbindungs-Diode" oder "Verbindungsanzeige" nicht.



Hab ich vielleicht bissl blöd erklärt!

Sinn soll sein, dass ich weiss ob der Empfänger in Reichweite ist um das Funksignal der Bissanzeiger zu empfangen!


----------



## Esoxfreund (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

nachdem ich hier im Board ne menge über Bissanzeiger gelesen hatte, hatte ich mir im Frühjahr die Falcons von B.Richi geholt..
war auch ne super Sache ging für 124 Euro bei Ebay übern Tisch :m
nachdem ich jetzt ne weile getestet habe, bin ich insgesamt echt zufrieden und würd die Teile wieder kaufen.
Top Reichweite, zum Grundangeln auf Raubfisch ist er absulut geeignet...
Hab am Fluss bei unbeständigen Wetter geangelt, auch bei Nebel und Regen..
ob er zum Karpfenangeln Top ist kann ich nichts sagen, bei mir hing noch nie ein Boilie am Haken...
hatte lange überlegt ob Askari oder B.Richi und am Ende war ich unsicher wegen der unterschiedlichen angabe der Reichweite bei Askari ...
der von B.Richi hat auf jeden Fall 200m  :m
@Gruß all


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin moin,


erich17 schrieb:


> Also weiss ich doch ob der BA und der Empfänger eingeschaltet ist oder nicht?


 
Fox , Delkim u.co verfügen über eine Reichweiten-Verbindungs-Diebstahl-Batt.leerkontrolle.Warscheinlich wird die Funke dann piepen u.o. blinken.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Nochmal Moin moin,



erich17 schrieb:


> . Ich fische auf Karpfen in über 100m Entfernung , habe Selbsthackmontage nach 5 bis 10cm - denn ein Anhieb kommt bei dieser Entfernung eh keiner mehr durch.


 
Bei einer mono-Schnur vielleicht. Bei geflochtener kannst du noch den einen oder anderen Meter weiter auslegen. Da hommt jeder Anhieb durch. Manchmal mehr als einen lieb ist.
Bei einem Fallbiss wird solange gekurbelt bis ich Kontakt zum Fisch habe. Dann kommt falls erforderlich der Anhieb.


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Also ich habe 2 FOX Micron MMXR und den Funkempfänger FOX Micron RX2 und bin damit mehr als nur zufrieden, die sind robust, zuverlässig, energiesparend...würde die einfach gegen keine anderen eintauschen.

Nun, ich hatte auch mal die Askon Funkbissanzeiger. Ich habe mir die nur aus einem Grund gekauft: nämlich, dass ich nichts verpasse, denn mir ist es schon passiert, dass ich mit nem Kumpel ein paar Tage am See war und einfach ganz normale Bissanzeiger dabei hatte, so nach dem Motto "Och, ich stell die einfach auf ganz laut und dann werd ich schon wach". Gut dann ist es so gekommen, dass irgendwann wohl so gegen 4 oder 5 Uhr Morgens, als ich im Tiefschlaf war ein Karpfen gebissen hat, der Bissanzeiger heult auf, aber ich habs nicht mitbekommen, hab einfach weitergepennt und nichts gehört. Mein Kumpel is sofort davon wachgeworden, raus ausm Zelt, hat gemerkt, dass ich penne, hat also kräftig gegen mein Zelt geschlagen, aber ich bin nicht wachgeworden...also hat er den Fisch rausgeholt|supergri. Am nächsten morgen standen plötzlich sämtliche Angler aus der Umgebung (und deren Plätze waren teilweise 70m weit weg) an meinem Platz und haben mich gefragt, was da letzte Nacht abgegangen sei (keine Ahnung was die für nen Monsterfisch vermutet haben) und ich wusste von nichts....ja ganz schön beschissene Situation.

Jedenfalls war das der Anlass mir Funkbissanzeiger zu holen. Also hab ich mir die bei Askari bestellt. Die Lieferung ging recht schnell, aber leider ist mir einer der Bissanzeiger in der 2. oder 3. Nacht beim nächsten Angeln verreckt. Dabei wollte ich nur die Batterie wechseln (ja, in der 3. Nacht musste ich schon die Batterie wechseln), wollte also die Batterien rausnehmen und hatte auf einmal den Bissanzeiger in seinen Einzelteilen in meinen Händen (und ich hab nun wirklich keine Klötze als Finger).

Naja, zu Gunsten von Askari muss ich sagen, dass es kein Problem war die Teile wieder zurückzugeben, ging reibungslos.
Ich habe jedenfalls keine guten Erfahrungen mit den Askon Bissanzeigern gemacht.
Ob man das aber auf andere Bissanzeiger von denen auch beziehen kann weiß ich nich, vielleicht hatte ich ja nur das Pech und hab eins der wenigen Teile erwischt, an denen Mängel waren.

Muss ja jeder selber wissen, was er haben möchte.

Gruß & Petri Heil


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> (ja, in der 3. Nacht musste ich schon die Batterie wechseln)



also ich habe seit dem kauf etwa 10 tage KOMPLETT ( 240h )durchweg mit den Askons gefischt.... und immer mal paar kurzansitze.!!!

...bisher noch der 1. satz batterien drin!!!!

Schon komisch wie unterschiedlich manche Meinungen , Eindrücke und Erfahrungen sind!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



erich17 schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema nochmals hochschieben.
> Es existieren ja bereits ein paar Threads dazu.
> Ich habe mich nun intensiv über diese "Dinger" erkundigt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir damals das Vorgänger Modell gekauft...und was soll ich sagen...ich bin mehr als zufrieden...nie im Stich gelassen, absolut Wasserdicht und nun ja der Preis incl. 5 Jahre Vollgarantie haben mich damals überzeugt...

Ich kann diese Geräte nur empfehlen.


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Also ich habe Zu Hause die Spannung der Batterien überprüft um sicherzugehen und die waren tatsächlich ziemlich leer....nicht dass nachher noch jemand denkt, ich würd mir das nur ausdenken.


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Wie lange hast du die Batterien denn im Einsatz gehabt...?


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ok sorry die Zeit habe ich jetzt gelesen...wüßte mal gerne ob immer noch die Kamera Batterien verwendet werden, oder ob das jetzt handelsübliche sind?


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> wüßte mal gerne ob immer noch die Kamera Batterien verwendet werden, oder ob das jetzt handelsübliche sind?



aktuell 9V Blockbatterien!


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Na gut die sind erschwinglich...hatte in den Vorgängermodellen ( Perca Ultra Carp Set )...noch Kamera Batterien...halten lange, sind aber in der Anschaffung sehr sehr teuer...


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Echt 9V Blöcke, scheint als wäre ich nicht auf dem neusten Stand. 
Meine aktuellen haben diese kleinen Kamerabetterien und die ich damals bei Askari bestellt hatte, benötigten auch diese Batterien.

Leider sind die nur sehr teuer.


----------



## lex2lex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Nur soviel zu den B.RICHI Falcon STL,B.A.T,Pelzer oder ähnlichen Bezeichnungen: Scheinbar sind die Teile ALLE gleicher (optischer) Abstammung und dennoch unterschiedlich....Habe ein Set mit Funk für 99.- Euronen von einem ebay dealer gekauft. Soweit so gut und die ersten Test´s auch o.k. Danach, leider nur "troubles"...1. Reichweite vom Funk OHNE Hindernisse ca. 300m! SUPER!-aber wehe wenn ein Hinderniss dazwischen----shit! mit Böschung lediglich 5(!) m und dann ist Schluß mit "lustig" habe mich auf Reichweitenangabe verlassen (bin ohnehin nur bis 30m von den Ruten entfernt...) trotzdem keine 100%ige Verlässlichkeit...
Wasserdicht? JA! zu 100% (auch nach provoziertem Tauchgang)
Ton? EKELHAFT und KEINE 1:1 Übertragung (damit könnte ich leben, bei diesem Preis....)
Seitlicher Biss: Leider nur mit AUSSETZER verbunden...
FAZIT: Preis: OK Features: OK Batterieverbrauch: Schlecht !! (nur bei meinen?)...aber natürlich spreche ich hier nur von MEINEN Bissanzeigern und überlege mir das ASKON EXTREME KIT zu kaufen....Was meint IHR?? In diesem Sinne: "always a take!"

Gibt es den ultimativen UNTERSCHIED? KEINE AHNUNG!


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Echt 9V Blöcke, scheint als wäre ich nicht auf dem neusten Stand.



Guten Morgen...wir schreiben den 21.07.2007!  Willkommen im "HEUTE" 
!


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Ronen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...wir schreiben den 21.07.2007!  Willkommen im "HEUTE"
> !



Irgendwann ist man eben zu alt um noch auf dem neusten Stand zu sein:q
Wobei meine Bissanzeiger jetzt auch nicht wieder allzu alt sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Irgendwann ist man eben zu alt um noch auf dem neusten Stand zu sein



junge, Du bist 15!!!!!

Wat willste denn mit 16 jahren feststellen????  Etwa dass die Red/Blue Arc aus nem Baum geschnitzt wurde???


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Und du bist 28, also freu dich doch, dass du nicht ständig fragen musst "was? wovon redet ihr denn da?sowas hat es früher zu meiner zeit nicht gegeben"|supergri

Ich habe meine Bissanzeiger, die laufen prima, mehr interessiert mich nicht. Daher gucke ich mich auch nicht nach neuen um und daher weiß ich vermutlich auch von den Bissanzeigern mit den tollen 9v Blöcken nichts.


----------



## Ronen (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Daher gucke ich mich auch nicht nach neuen um und daher weiß ich vermutlich auch *von den Bissanzeigern mit den tollen 9v Blöcken *nichts.



ok. Danke für Deinen Beitrag!


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

gerngeschehen , aber auch danke für deinen 
(auch wenn du denken magst, dass ich vielleicht irgendwie was verpasst habe bezüglich 9V Blöcken usw., wusste es eben nicht...)


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin,

Gerade diese 9V-Blöcke gefallen mir.Billig in der Anschaffung( 4er-Pack=1,79€).Hab von Januar immernoch die ersten drinn.Und das nach nach mehreren Wochen und Wochenende lange Ansitze. Bei mir ...vollste Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fallbiss: Wer nachts in seinem Schlafsack liegt und dann ein kurzes Piep hört wüsste schon gerne ob da gerade eine Brasse den Köder kurz angeruckt hat oder ob der Swinger gerade runtergesaust ist. Gut, Brassen verursachen oft Fallbisse aber ich hab schon gern die Gewissheit bevor ich aufstehe.


 
Ähm.. gehst Du Angeln um zu schlafen?


----------



## bennie (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Wenn du 3 Tage wach sein kannst.... respekt... aber ich wär dann zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Wenn du 3 Tage wach sein kannst.... respekt... aber ich wär dann zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen.


 
Geschlafen wird über Tag und dann auch nur abwechselnd (sind meist 3 oder 4 wenn übers WE geangelt wird)
Somit ist man des Nachts wach und erkennt auch ohne Tonunterscheidung Fallbiss oder Abzug, z.B. durch Knicklicht am Swinger. In besonders ruhigen Nächten wird nur mit Swinger geangelt und Funk mehr oder minder nur benutzt für den Gang zum Nachbarn auf einen Plausch.
Achso... 
3-4h Schlaf reichen mir momentan noch an so einem WE.


----------



## bennie (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ja toll, und das ist eben dann deine Sache


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich hab welche von DAM für 210€!
die bisanzeiger sind ganz geil....die funke nicht!


----------



## Ronen (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Geschlafen wird über Tag und dann auch nur abwechselnd



Das wäre mir persönlich viel zu stressig und Respekt wers kann!

Spätestens ab 0 Uhr gehen bei mir beim angeln die Lichter aus...egal ob im sitzen, stehen oder liegen.


----------



## erich17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Irgendwie war es nicht meine Absicht hier einen Streit zu provozieren 

a) wie der eine oder andere Tags oder Nachts fischt oder schläft

b) ob einer weiß ob ein Bissanzeiger 9V Blöcke braucht oder nicht.

Ich wollte nur Erfahrungswerte, wobei das mit den 9V Batterien natürlich schon auch ein Argument ist. Ich habe Uralte Cormoran Bissanzeiger und da ist immer noch die erste 9V Bat drinne !!!!! Und die Dinger sind wirklich oft im Einsatz - ich glaub die Bat ist jetzt 3 Saisonen alt.

Ich habe mich definitiv für die ASKON entschieden. Ich denke, daß eben 5 Jahre Vollgarantie ein absolutes MUSS zum Kauf darstellt.

Erich17


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Naja... die Askon eines Freunde sind schon wieder kaputt.Funkbox muckt und ein Pieper tönt nicht mehr.


----------



## erich17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@bennie

o.k. - aber was macht er jetzt - er schickt sie ein und bekommt wahrscheinlich neue - selbst wenn diese schon 4 Jahre alt sind.

Und wenn ich mir jetzt einen Satz DELKIMS für 650€ kaufe und die sind nach 4 Jahren hinüber - was ich auch schon gehört hab, dass selbst ein DELKIM kaputt gehen kann - dann haste eigentlich voll die A....karte gezogen oder?

Und selbst ein Satz FOX oder Carpsounder kosten 300€ und mehr. Natürlich sind die von der Verarbeitung besser - irgendwo muss ja der Preis herkommen - aber für mich zählt eben rein der Preis - und dann dazu noch die 5 Jahre Vollgarantie.

Erich17


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber eine kulante Garantie ersetzt nunmal leider keinen zuverlässigen Bissanzeiger, der andauern Probleme bereitet. Man muss immerhin auf Askari warten. Aber für 100 Tacken ist der schon ganz ok.


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> Askon Xtreme Kit ist was für die Leute gut, die ab und zu mal Karpfen fischen wollen (oder aber auch einfach für normalo Angler die unbedingt Funk haben wollen), aber nichts für "richtige" Karpfenangler



/signed - Sehe ich mittlerweile genauso.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

@ erich
Hast ja nix vom Zaun gebrochen und ein Streit sieht anders aus 
Für mich steht auch der Preis im Vordergrund und ich bin mit dem Askon sehr zufrieden, was Qualität und Preis/Leistung angeht.
Vielleicht liegt es ja aber auch daran, dass ich ein "falscher" Karpfenangler bin, welcher natürlich nach 30 Jahren Angelpraxis nicht auf den Erfahrungsschatz unser jugendlichen Carphunter zurückgreifen kann. *Ironie Ende*


----------



## Pilkman (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> ... aber nichts für richtige Karpfenangler



Naja, den Satz würde ich mal ersatzlos streichen - eine Diskussion in diese Richtung würde nicht sehr konstruktiv verlaufen...  #h

Letztlich läuft es doch darauf hinaus: Wer ein 3er Set Funkbissanzeiger mit Receiver haben will und es sollen nur 150 Euro vom Konto weg gehen - der Preis steht also ganz oben in der Prioritätenliste - für den gibt es letztlich nur die Askon-Pieper oder die Falcon STL inkl. Klonen und Brüdern.


----------



## Ronen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Letztlich läuft es doch darauf hinaus: Wer ein 3er Set Funkbissanzeiger mit Receiver haben will und es sollen nur 150 Euro vom Konto weg gehen - der Preis steht also ganz oben in der Prioritätenliste - für den gibt es letztlich nur die Askon-Pieper oder die Falcon STL inkl. Klonen und Brüdern.



Genau so und nicht anders sollte man es sehen #6!!!!


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hat jemand eigentlich mal die Ultimates probiert?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Das mag jetzt zwar etwas offtopic sein, aber was mir zur zeit auffällt ist, dass es die "Mittelklasse" bei Funkbissanzeigern nicht wirklich gibt. Da gibt es zum einen die bewährten Marktführer (Fox, Delkim und CS), die ab 500 Euro Funksets anbieten und zum anderen die günstigen Anbieter mit relativ ähnlichen Fernostprodukten für ca. 100 Euro. Letztere liefern scheinbar eine immer besser werdende Qualität, kommen aber an die Zuverlässigkeit eines Delkims oder Carpsounders nicht ran. Ich hoffe, dass die Industrie in nächster Zeit reagiert und zuverlässige Funkpieper in der mitteleren Preisklasse (ca. 250 Euro) rausbringt. 
Zum Thema: Bislang habe ich keine Erfahrungen, was die günstigen Funksets angeht. Ich würde ein Set nahmen, was schnell und unkomplitziert reklamiert werden kann. Meist zeigen sich die Schwächen der Pieper in den ersten Wochen (solange würde ich auch noch die anderen Bissanzeiger behalten). #h


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> Askon Xtreme Kit ist was für die Leute gut, die ab und zu mal Karpfen fischen wollen


 
Ab wieviel Angeltage (auf Karpfen) im Jahr darf ich mir denn nun Fox , Delkim , CS oder Solar kaufen? Muß ich an diesen Tagen auch erfolgreich gewesen sein , oder zählt alleinige Anwesentheit auch? Und was ist mit Sonn und Feiertagen.........und an Tagen wo ich nur einige Stunden am Wasser war...... und.........und..????
Nun hab ich Jahrelang gespart und darf mir keine teuren BA kaufen da ich vieleicht kein richtiger Karpfenangler bin?!?!


----------



## k1ng (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Leute die regelmäßig ans Wasser gehen sollten sich schon gescheite Sachen kaufen, wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ein dreifach Hoch auf diese Verallgemeinerung!!


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

muss k1ng da recht geben... sind extrem anfällig.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Bennie , 

Ich kenne Leute die haben mit ihren Fox'en bzw Delkims auch massieve Probleme. Die haben den Kauf bereut. Aber keiner verallgemeinert und behauptet das die Dinger  generell nichts taugen.
Sachlich fundierte Aussagen , das fehlt bei eingen Leuten hier.


----------



## Ronen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Sachlich fundierte Aussagen , das fehlt bei eingen Leuten hier.



definitiv!!...aber warum wohl???

Ich hab nen Kumpel, der kennt einen, den seine Freundin der ihr Cousin....... usw..usw... der hatte mal gehört, dass einem die Askons am Wasser verreckt sind!  So entstehen oftmals "*eigene* Meinungen und Erfahrungen"!!!

Desweiteren nervt mich absolut, dass hier mit dem begriff " billig " vollkommen sinnlos umhergeworfen wird! Was ist denn billig, was ist preiswert...was geschenkt.... ????

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir keine Delkims an die Rute stecken würde aber sie sind mir einfach zu teuer.... und das net als negative Eigenschaft sondern als Tatsache im Bezug auf meinen Geldbeutel!!!

Ich habe lange recherchiert als es darum ging mir nen Set Funkbissanzeiger zu kaufen und ich war sehr zufrieden als ich mich für das "nicht billige" aber für mich bezahlbare Askon Set entschieden habe. Nachdem ich es nun auch nutze, hat sich diese Zufriedenheit für mich absolut bestätigt!!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Ronen schrieb:


> Ich habe lange recherchiert als es darum ging mir nen Set Funkbissanzeiger zu kaufen und ich war sehr zufrieden als ich mich für das "nicht billige" aber für mich bezahlbare Askon Set entschieden habe. Nachdem ich es nun auch nutze, hat sich diese Zufriedenheit für mich absolut bestätigt!!


Jo , und dann kommen Leute daher und behaupten mit einer unerschütterlichen Lernresestenz das man Schund gekauft hat. Mann man........


----------



## xonnel (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo !

Ich stand am Anfang des Jahres vor derselben Entscheidung - neue Bissanzeiger sollten her. Delkim und Co. schieden bei mir wegen des Preises automatisch aus, so ein bisschen Elektronik mit Plastik für 500 Flocken steht irgendwo in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis mehr. 

Ich habe mir dann letztlich das Falcon STL 3er Set für 125 Euro gekauft.
In Anbetracht der gängigen Preise für weitverbreitete Elektronikgeräte immer noch ein relativ hoher Preis, aber für mich die richtige Balance zwischen Funktion und Preis. Das Set hat ferner die Möglichkeit, einen 4. Pieper nachzukaufen, der Reciever ist bereits für 4 Sender ausgelegt.

Bislang haben die Bissanzeiger problemlos Ihren Dienst verrichtet. Regen und Nebel waren kein Problem, der erste Satz Batterien ist noch drin.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

bei askari gibt es jez son set!
3 bissanzeiger plus funke für 125€!

die dinger sind echt geil!
die funke hat sogar viebrationsalarm!


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Jo , und dann kommen Leute daher und behaupten mit einer unerschütterlichen Lernresestenz das man Schund gekauft hat. Mann man........


 
Hi Gunnar,
dazu kommt zur ganzen Misere noch, dass weniger der Erfolg des Fangens zählt als die "Superduperhightechausrüstung"
Wir haben im Verein einen gaaanz alten Angler... der angelt noch mit RilehRex und Germina 2,10m Vollglasruten...
und was soll ich Dir sagen, er fängt nicht weniger wie wir Jüngeren.
Das Gespür für den Fisch geht bei der ganzen Diskussion um die Ausrüstung (neudeutsch Tackle) genannt verloren.
Was nutzt Dir nen 500 € Bissanzeiger, wenn das drumherum nicht stimmt. 
Sicherlich sind verschiedene Möglichkeiten auszuloten und für den eigenen Bedarf einzusetzen, jedoch scheint mir bei manchem hier (vor allem bei den jüngeren Sportfreunden) der Markenwahn ausgebrochen zu sein, welcher eigenartige Züge annimmt.
Zuallererst ist es aber die Einstellung zum Fisch und zum Gewässer.
Wenn ich schon lese das man drei Tage Angeln geht und sich dann schlafen legt und auf den Hightech-Bissanzeiger vertraut.
Da gehe ich lieber zweimal weniger Angeln und habe meinen Spass, mein Vergnügen, meine Ablenkung und meine Entspannung beim Angeln, als eine Superausrüstung welche beim Schlafen in der Nacht den Fisch von selbst ausm Wasser zieht, ausnimmt, räuchert und am Ende noch einfriert 

Übrigens, auch wenn ich mal einen Fisch, einen Biss vergeige..
das Angeln macht trotzdem Spass und ich geniesse jede Stunde.


----------



## Fragmaster (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> bei askari gibt es jez son set!
> 3 bissanzeiger plus funke für 125€!
> 
> die dinger sind echt geil!
> die funke hat sogar viebrationsalarm!



Moin,

Die Frage ist nur was nach 2-3 Monaten mit den Teilen los ist.
Ob die dann auch noch so geil sind.
Nichts gegen dich du kannst nartürlich auch Glück haben, aber ich hatte bis jetzt immer schlechte Erfahrungen wenns um Askari ging. Mein Kumpel hat schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren dieses Lidl oder Plus Angel Bissanzeigerset für 30-40 Ucken sind immer noch ersten Batterien drin super Verarbeitet etc. 
und im Regen haben sie gegen meine Fox Bissanzeiger gewonnen, was mich tierisch aufgeregt hat.:r Got sei Dank konnte ich die zwei problemlos umtauschen.

Mfg
  Marco


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Nabend Rene,

Ganz so verbissen seh ich die Sache nicht. Gutes Material macht schon Sinn und Spaß.Ich will ja auch lange was davon haben und zuverlässig solls auch sein.Wenn ich es mir dann leisten *kann und will* gebe ich eben dafür viel Geld aus. Ist nun mal ne Entscheidung von Hirn u.o. Kontostand.
Wenn ich allerding davon ausgehe das ich nur mit oder automatisch mit hochwertigen Material Erfolg habe...... Ja dann bin ich auf dem Holzweg. Gutes Material macht keinen guten (erfolgreichen) Angler.
Auch über das Angeln von einem längerem Zeitraum , z.B. einer durchgehenden Woche, läßt sich "streiten". Das ist nunmal eine andere Art der Angelei. Hier ist wieder Toleranz gefragt. Ich kenn Angler die kommen nur 1-2 mal im Jahr dazu  angelgehen zu können. Aber wenn  , dann bleiben sie so ca. 10 Tage am Teich. Sind sie dewegen zu verurteilen??


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Wenn ich allerding davon ausgehe das ich nur mit oder automatisch mit hochwertigen Material Erfolg habe...... Ja dann bin ich auf dem Holzweg. Gutes Material macht keinen guten (erfolgreichen) Angler.



Ich finds traurig, dass die "Gegner" von so teuren Sachen immer gleich unterstellen, dass manche Leute dies denken!

Wacht gefälligst auf Leute !


----------



## Ronen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Ich finds traurig, dass die "Gegner" von so teuren Sachen immer gleich unterstellen, dass manche Leute dies denken!



eigene Interpretationen solltest Du nicht verallgemeinern!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Na Bennie , wenn ich so an manche Rede dieser Hi-Tech-fetischisten denke , wird mir schon klar warum diese "Gegner" so denken. Und Leider , jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen , je jünger die Angler desto weltfremder das Gerede. Alles hat seine Ursache.............. und Wirkung.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich finds traurig, dass die "Gegner" von so teuren Sachen immer gleich unterstellen, dass manche Leute dies denken!
> 
> Wacht gefälligst auf Leute !


 
Man zieht sich den Schuh, welcher einem passt.
Es geht doch schon lange nicht mehr darum wer mit welchem Gerät gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sondern nur noch darum wie teuer es ist, bzw. ob die Marke bekannt ist.
Wenn ich verschiedentlich lese, dass man als 18 oder 20 jähriger einen Bissanzeiger von 500 Euronen als zuverlässig im Langzeittest erprobt hat, dann Frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie fundiert diese Aussage ist. Demnach hat der Probant mit 12 begonnen jedes Wochenende die gelobte Ausrüstung über 24h zu testen und mindestens 20 Fische jenseits der 30 Pfund pro Jahr gelandet.
Qualität hat seinen Preis und es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was notwendig ist und was nicht.
Auch sollte man Sinn und Unsinn einer Anschaffung abwägen, auch geht es hierbei nicht darum Fox, Delkim, CS etc. abzutun und schlecht zu machen, da ich für diese Utensilien keine 500 Euro und mehr ausgeben will, sondern darum, wie für dieses Preissegment argumentiert wird.
Man meint, ihr werdet von den Firmen mit Tantiemen bedacht oder aber seht euch erst als "richtige" Angler wenn ihr solche Teile Euer Eigen nennt... das ist schlichtweg Falsch!
Soviel dazu.

@Gunnar
Ich bin auch nicht in der Zeit stehengeblieben und habe mir verschiedene Angeltechniken mit neuem Gerät "erarbeitet", welche bei Anschaffung von meiner "besseren Hälfte" mit Kopfschütteln quittiert wurden. Jedoch bilde ich mir ein, keinen Fisch mehr gefangen zu haben....
Natürlich ist diese Betrachtungsweise subjektiv, wie auch sonst... man ist es ja schliesslich selbst der angelt und nicht das Gerät :m


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



> Man zieht sich den Schuh, welcher einem passt.


Ist mir nur aufgefallen. Momentan fische ich 10.- Pieper solange sies tun. Ich kaufe auch nach Komfort, den ich für mich sinnvoll halte und für den ich mein Geld ausgebe. 

Meintest du, dass ich ein sogenannter Befürworter bin oder, dass es Leuten seelisch besser geht wenn sie die gleichen Fische mit "günstigerem" Gerät fangen?



> Es geht doch schon lange nicht mehr darum wer mit welchem Gerät gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, sondern nur noch darum wie teuer es ist, bzw. ob die Marke bekannt ist.


[Cormoran ist auch bekannt ]

Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ehrlich was du in diesem Teil verzapfst oder? 
Der Trend geht anfangs in Alles-muss-supergut-und-billig-sein und nach den ersten Lehrgeldern möchte man nunmal Sachen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.
Man muss einen zwar gewissen Preis bezahlen, aber wenn man die Augen offen hält zahlt man echt nicht gerade viel und bekommt trotzdem gutes Gerät. Man kriegt halt nichts geschenkt.



> Wenn ich verschiedentlich lese, dass man als 18 oder 20 jähriger einen Bissanzeiger von 500 Euronen als zuverlässig im Langzeittest erprobt hat, dann Frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie fundiert diese Aussage ist.


Gib mal bitte die Links...



> Demnach hat der Probant mit 12 begonnen jedes Wochenende die gelobte Ausrüstung über 24h zu testen und mindestens 20 Fische jenseits der 30 Pfund pro Jahr gelandet.


Thema Bissanzeiger: Was hat das mit dem Gewicht der Fische zu tun?



> Qualität hat seinen Preis und es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was notwendig ist und was nicht.


Eben, Tipps gibt es hier - Entscheiden muss man sich selber. Hier wird niemandem eine Philosophie aufgezwungen. Ebenso finde ich es schade, wenn die Ansichten eines anderen Anglers für grundliegend falsch eingestuft werden.



> Auch sollte man Sinn und Unsinn einer Anschaffung abwägen, auch geht es hierbei nicht darum Fox, Delkim, CS etc. abzutun und schlecht zu machen, da ich für diese Utensilien keine 500 Euro und mehr ausgeben will, sondern darum, wie für dieses Preissegment argumentiert wird.
> Man meint, ihr werdet von den Firmen mit Tantiemen bedacht



Bei dem Service von z.B. Carpsounder darf man ja wohl seine gute Erfahrung weitergeben oder?
Ebenso möchte ich hierbei auf das Posting von Punkkarpfen hinweisen. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1691901&postcount=73
Wer Funk möchte, muss eben um 100.- kaufen oder eben 350.- oder mehr investieren. Wer auch mal aufs gute alte Kabel Kabel zurückgreifen kann (oho, ja, das gibts auch noch!) kann für 200 Tacken echt gute Pieper bekommen. Es muss doch nicht immer Funk sein oder etwa doch?

Hier beginnt eben wieder die persönliche Entscheidungsfindung des Anglers.



> oder aber seht euch erst als "richtige" Angler wenn ihr solche Teile Euer Eigen nennt... das ist schlichtweg Falsch!
> Soviel dazu.


Das unterschreibe ich natürlich aber da kommen wir ja wieder zum Ausgangspunkt. Wer behauptete dies? Und wer zieht sich, wo, diesen Schuh an? |kopfkrat


So, das ist jetzt ein bisschen lang geworden aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir wieder zu Erfahrungen zurückkommen ohne diese Teuer oder Günstig Diskussion weiterzuführen.

Diese ist sowohl end- als auch irgendwie sinnlos. Wie schon geschrieben. Die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selber. Wer meint es zu "brauchen" liegt falsch. Wer meint, er möchte das Geld investieren um von den Funktionen persöhnlich zu profitieren, der soll es tun. Ist doch kein Problem


----------



## Spector (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich persönlich kaufe nix mehr von Askari...weil ICH schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht habe....von 4 Rollen die ich gekauft habe (Sänger Specitec Runner und Kogha Crown) waren 2 schon beim Auspacken kaputt......und ja ich hatte Bissanzeiger von Askari........die verrichteten auch ihen dienst.....3 Wochenenden....dann war früh eine der Kogha Crown Rollen leer(da gehen 500m 28er drauf) ohne das der Bissanzeiger einen Biss angezeigt hatte....zum glück war die Rute auf dem Quattropod festgeklemmt......so konnte ich den 75cm Karpfen noch landen  seit dem benutze ich nur noch marken bissanzeiger.....bis vor 3 wochen die Exori Beaster und jetzt die EOS-R von Fox ich hab auch noch ne Karpfenliege von Askari (Salmo) welche wirklich gut ist...bis auf die immer wieder abbrechenden Plastikteller an den Füßen.....zum Glück hat die auch 5 Jahre Garantie und Askari tauscht das teil immer wieder....um ruten und rollen der Askari Hausmarken würde ich nen großen Bogen machen...ebenso um die Bissanzeiger....dann lieber die Falcons von B.Richi oder ein paar Carpsounder ohne Funk...naja jeder wie er will oder kann...ich hab jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht das Geiz nicht immer geil ist


----------



## michel1209 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

moin leute,

ich kann mich nur anschließen, ich habe ganz tief in meinem angelraum die hier oft beschriebenen bissanzeiger von ron thompson (4 bissanzeiger +funkbox), die wie auch oft beschrieben wurde, offensichtlich identisch mit den ascon piepern von askari sind. 

darf ich jetzt also eine meinung darüber äußern?? ich kann hier natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber die dinger haben es einfach nicht drauf.... sicherlich, wenn man sich die ersten funkbissanzeiger zulegt isses eine echte erleichterung. wenn man sie aber so wie ich fast jedes WE mit am wasser hat und dass bei widrigsten witterungsbedingungen, dann wird man nicht sehr lange seine freude daran haben.... nach 1 1/4 jahren sind zwei bissanzeiger defekt und funtionieren überhaupt nicht mehr!! auf der funkbox sind dummerweise jene led`s defekt, die für die noch funktionierenden bissanzeiger zuständig sind (meine funkbox gibt also nur noch laute von sich)... da sag mal einer das sei qualität!!! ne kaufempfehlung bekommt das set von mir definitiv NICHT!! 

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## erich17 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Also schön langsam Blick ich hier nicht mehr durch !

Hier wird von einer Liege geschrieben die gut ist, aber immer wieder auf Garantie ausgetauscht wird weil die Plastikfüsse abbrechen .

Warum lässt ihr Euch dann die defekten Funkbisanzeiger nicht austauschen ?????

Das ASKON Set hat 5 Jahre Vollgarantie !!!

Nochmals - das ist meine eigene EINSTELLUNG - ich seh es nicht ein 1000 Mark für 3 oder 4 Bissanzeiger auszugeben. Und mal Ehrlich , selbst wenn die ASKONS jedes Jahr 1x ausgetauscht werden habe ich noch im 5.Jahr neue BA. Kauf ich mir jetzt für 500€ Delkims, dann ist davon auszugehen dass die vielleicht nach 5 Jahren auch mal kaputtgehen oder nicht? Dann wirds richtig teuer. 

Ich fische nun seit 40 Jahren - davon die letzten 35 Jahre fast ausschliesslich auf Raubfisch. Nun habe ich aber auch eine Ader zum Karpfenangeln entdeckt. Ich habe mir 2 Leitner Carpfighter 3,60m 3,5 lbs mit 2 Shimano Big Baitrunner LC gekauft. Die Leitner hab ich beide für 320 € bekommen und die Shimano's für 310,-€ .
Da sehe ich ja noch Sinn darin, aber für Bissanzeiger 500€ ausgeben ? Ne, da bekommt der Spass ein Loch !!!!!

Ein Hemd darf bei mir nicht mehr als 50€ kosten - und so hab ich für alles was ich mir kaufe ein Limit - und das liegt bei mir bei den Bissanzeigern bei 150,€.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, und da gebe ich demjeneigen Recht , der das hier schon erwähnt hat - es fehlt ein Mittelsegment - also Preisklasse so um die 200 bis 250 € . Ich hab jetzt auch schon mal die Fox angesehen , aber bei 4 BA und Box biste dann auch wieder bei weit über 300,-€. 

Erich17


----------



## bennie (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Und was machst du solange deine Pieper ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich habe auch keine 500 Euro für Funkbissanzeiger über. Bislang gibt es aber kein deutlich günstigeres Set, was mich überzeugen kann. Ein lange Garantie bringt, wie Bennie schon gepostet hat, nicht viel. Man muss sich auf seine Bissanzeiger verlassen können. Ein unzuverlässiger Bissanzeiger kann im ungünstigsten Fall dazu führen, dass der Fisch sich mitsamt der Rute selbstsändig macht, daran verreckt, vom Vorstand mitsamt der KARPFENangel gefunden wird und irgendwelche Hundehirne daraus irgendwelche Verbote ableiten können. 
OK das war jetzt etwas weit gesponnen. |rolleyes
Ich bleibe noch bei meinen einfachen Carpsoundern ohne Funk, bis irgendwann ein zuverlässiges und preislich gemäßigtes Funkset auf den Markt kommt. 
Nur so nebenbei: Ein Funkset ist keine Rechtfertigung für Gewässerspaziergänge beim Angeln.


----------



## Spector (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Und was machst du solange deine Pieper ausgetauscht werden?



die frage ist gut der Austausch der Liege dauert immer rund 3 Wochen.....die liege an sich ist sehr konfortabel....

@erich17

warum hast du sooo teure Ruten und Rollen????....kannst doch auch die 7,50€ Grundruten und die 25€ Freilaufrollen von Askari nehmen???....da gibts bestimmt auch welche mit 5 Jahren Garantie wo ist da der Unterschied zu den Bissanzeigern?


----------



## erich17 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Und was machst du solange deine Pieper ausgetauscht werden?


 

Danehme ich einen meiner bereits 6 Jahre alten 9,90€ teueren BALZER oder CORMORAN Bissanzeiger die immer noch super gehen. Die habe ich seit 6 Jahren im Gebrauch immer Nachts auf Zander auf Grund - die gehen immer noch einwandfrei - aber die haben halt keinen Funk - die muss ich dann halt auf volle Pulle einstellen !!!!

Soviel zu billig ist schlecht.

Erich17


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Bennie



bennie schrieb:


> Ist mir nur aufgefallen. Momentan fische ich 10.- Pieper solange sies tun. Ich kaufe auch nach Komfort, den ich für mich sinnvoll halte und für den ich mein Geld ausgebe.
> 
> Meintest du, dass ich ein sogenannter Befürworter bin oder, dass es Leuten seelisch besser geht wenn sie die gleichen Fische mit "günstigerem" Gerät fangen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Danke Rene ....wir verstehen uns!!!


----------



## k1ng (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

mal frischen Wind in den Thread bringen:

http://www.rodpod.de/webshop/bilder/zubehoer/swinger.gif

hier gibt es schöne Swinger *gg*


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin,
generell kann ich mich der Meinung von Erich17 nur anschließen.

Jetzt mal ganz allgemein... Wer sich einen elektr. Bißanzeiger der Marke XY für 500 E. leisten kann oder will, weil die Liebe zum Angeln (und zum Detail) so groß ist, soll es doch machen.
Mir persönlich geht da die Relation völlig ab, vielleicht auch deshalb weil in den 80´ern mit dem Karpfenangeln begann.

Wenn man das WE (evtl. noch allein) durch angelt, machen (Funk)bißanzeiger natürlich Sinn. Dennoch sollte man sich m. Mg. da auch Kosten/Nutzen Grenzen setzen...

Für mich sind elektr. Bißanzeiger nur eine Hilfe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich versuche so puristisch wie möglich zu angeln und und den Einsatz von techn. Hilfsmitteln aufs nötigste zu begrenzen. Nur als Beispiel: Momentan hab ich nur einen(!) elektr. Bißanzeiger im Einsatz, aber auch nur weil eine Rolle keinen Freilauf hat.
Der Bißanzeiger war vom Lidl (10 Euro) und ich ärgere mich noch heute, daß ich nur einen gekauft hab (für den Preis eine tolle Qualität). Bei allem Purismus möchte ich diese Hilfe nicht mehr missen. Da ich auch stets nur eine Nacht durch angele und dabei höchstens mal einnicke, reichen mir billigere Modelle momentan aus.
Tja, als Swinger benutze ich Strohhalme mit Knicklicht|rolleyes
und ein Pod brauch ich auch noch nicht. Für mich wird das fischen dadurch spannender.
Meine Meinung kann sich natürlich noch ändern, wenn ich mal 3 Tage alleine durch angeln will...

Grundsätzlich ist mir zu viel Hightech am Wasser echt zuwider, angemessen eingesetzt finde ich es ok.
Meine damit: Es gibt Leute, die bauen sich für eine Nacht ihr Zelt auf und lassen sich dann vom Bißanzeiger wecken...

So, das war jetzt etwas länger und sehr allgemein.
Werde mir mal die Perca-Billigdinger von Askari bestellen. Wenn die nur 1 Jahr durchhalten ist das ok...

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Bestell dir lieber die LSI Striker von Ultimateals billige Pieper. Kriege meine einfach nicht kaputt

Weißt aber schon wofür man Swinger benutzt oder? Da tuts ein Strohhalm nicht  Den Zusammenhang mit der Freilaufrolle verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*







was sind denn das für swinger????
welche marke??


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> Bestell dir lieber die LSI Striker von Ultimateals billige Pieper. Kriege meine einfach nicht kaputt
> 
> Weißt aber schon wofür man Swinger benutzt oder? Da tuts ein Strohhalm nicht  Den Zusammenhang mit der Freilaufrolle verstehe ich nicht.



Danke für den Tip!

Strohhalm ,gefüllt mit etwas Bleischrot, für Fallbisse. Erfüllen Swinger nicht diese Funktion?|kopfkrat

Die Rolle hat keinen Freilauf, deshalb der elektr. Bißanzeiger. Falls ich mal wegdöse....


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Aber du kannst doch einfach die Bremse der Rolle aufdrehen, dass erfüllt den selben Zweck, wie ein Freilauf. |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Naja, Swinger bringen da schon etwas mehr Gewicht auf die Schnur. Ich selbst habe noch billige Hänger mit Kette und zusätzlichen 25gr Blei dran.

Die Ultimates sind aber wirklich unkaputtbar (Zitat ich selbst: Wenn sie im A sind,hol ich mir neue). Letzte Session beim Anschrauben ins Wasser - war an- halbe Minute drin. Wasser rausgeschüttelt. Die Tiefen Töne gingen dann zwar nicht mehr aber die Hohen noch. Habe ihn dann 2 Tage so benutzt. Ab und zu gab er ganz leise so knisternde Geräusche von sich.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

meiner meinung nach sind die MK2 von fox die besten swinger die es gibt!


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

interessant....


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Sicher! Aber das ist mir zu viel "Getüddel". Und wenn Du in der Aufregung vergißt, die Bremse vorm Anschlag zuzumachen oder die Spule festzuhalten hast Du richtig gewonnen. Da ich ein Kandidat für solche Aktionen bin, laß ich das lieber.
Alles so einfach wie möglich halten, gerade nachts.

Die Funktion des Swingers habe ich doch richtig verstanden, oder?

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Klar haste die Verstanden. War mir nur nicht sicher, wie du mit einem Strohhalm Druck auf die gespannte Schnur bringen willst


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Das geht wunderbar. Meistens lasse der Schnur etwas Spiel (Vorfachlänge) zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring (Strohhalm dazwischen). Dann sieht jeden Zupfer und es wird nicht so schnell langweilig.

BTW: Habe oft Heber bis sich die Schnur spannt, dann sackt sie wieder ab. Sofort anschlagen oder den 1. Heber abwarten und beim 2.ten anschlagen (wenn er denn kommt)?

Sorry, ist alles Off-Topic...

Gruß Micha


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich nicht weiß wie du angelst. Wenn ein Karpfen den Köder aufnimmt solltest du eigentlich immer sofort anschlagen, da er den Köder einsaugt.


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Fische mit 90gr. Inliner-Festblei. Sofern sich heute die Gelegenheit ergibt, werde ich es probieren.
Danke|wavey:
Gruß Micha


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Festblei = gehakt oder nicht gehakt. Du wirst es meken


----------



## yamo (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Tja, bei den Zupfern meistens nicht selbstgehakt. Haken ist auch scharf. Seltsam, tippe auf Brassen.

Jetzt noch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema.
Beim (örtlichen) Raiffaisen gibt´s ein 3´er Set Funkbißanzeiger für 99 Euronen. Marke unbekannt.
Vielleicht ist das Teil ja überregional erhältlich und taugt sogar was... Würde in meine Preisvorstellung passen.
Sah recht robust aus|bla:...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*



yamo schrieb:


> Sicher! Aber das ist mir zu viel "Getüddel".


 
normaler weise geht der swinger aus der schnur wenn du die rute abhebst!
bei mir jedenfalls!
ich nutze den swinger zum großteil wegen den fallbissen!
ohne swinger würde es entweder einmal oder garnicht piepen!


----------



## andreas0815 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

*Hallo Karpfenfischer,*


|bla: möchte mir neue Funk Bissanzeiger kaufen was haltet ihr vom....

Cormoran Funk-Bissanzeiger Set ProCarp F-4000
besteht aus drei Bissanzeigern und einen Funkempfänger!!


_*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*_


_____________Danke im Voraus für Eure Info`s



:::::::::::::::::::::Gruß Andreas


----------



## bennie (4. August 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Billiges Funkset wie alle anderen auch, kann Taugen, muss aber nicht. Kannste ja genug Erfahrungen nachlesen ... weißt ja wo.
Haben positive und negative Seiten.


----------



## Spector (4. August 2007)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo Andreas!

Zu diesen Funkset wirst Du hier nicht viele Meinungen hören...ist noch zu neu und kaum jemand wird das Teil haben......wenn das teil die selbe Qualität hat wie die Rollen von cormoran....|kopfkrat würd ich mir das nochmal überlegen:v:v:v


----------

